# MAC's studio moisture fix question r/o



## omegakitty (Mar 24, 2005)

On the MAC site it states that it contains antioxidants--does anyone know which ones. I am debating between this and the moisture feed skin. I have wrinkles starting & wonder which is better for aging skin. Any help is appreciated or if you have an ingredient listing--TIA!!!


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 31, 2005)

I think S.M.F.  contains A,C, and E.  I like them both.  S.M.F. is a little lighter than Feed, and it is supposed to give you a boost of moisture throughout the day.  Feed is for really dehydrated skin, I use it at night sometimes.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 1, 2005)

Studio Moisture Fix contains Tocopheryl Acetate and BHT as antioxidants. It also contains:

Water, cyclomethicone, butelyne glycol, shea butter, phenyl trimethicone, glyceryl distearate, oxtyl hydroxystearate, steareth-10, dimethicone, cholesterol, glyceryl dilaurate, glyceryl stearate SE, polysilicone-11, isocetyl stearoyl stearate, cetyl alcohol, linoleic acid, ceramide 2, sodium hyaluronate, polyacrylamide, tocopheryl acetate, C13-14 isoparaffin, fragrance, trisodium EDTA, laureth-7, phenoxyethanol, disodium EDTA, citric acid, BHT, sodium benzoate, methylparaben, isobutylparaben, isopropylparaben, butylparaben.


----------



## din (Apr 19, 2005)

I've used SMF for a long time and I have normal to oily skin. I actually prefer the MFS over SMF - it goes on very nice and isn't over moisturizing.


----------

